# immortal vs rocky mountain solo 30



## sean o (Mar 20, 2008)

Let me pick some of your bike brains, I am very close to buying either a solo 30 for a great deal around $1000.00, with the wh550 wheelset and mix of 105 and ultegra, from my lbs whom I have a great relationship with. BUT i am teased by the bikesdirect full carbon imortal full ultegra for 1300.00 free shipping. I have no problem putting it together, and am torn between my loyalty to my and to all local shops as they are disappearing fast. I read somewhere that BD has shops or affiliates in florida, I am taking the kids to disney next week and may see if one is close enough to check it out.. Does anyone have knowledge of this, or the oposite, any feel that the Rocky Mountain is such a great frame I would be crazy to go with the Motobecane.. Thanks


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

The spec on the two bikes doesn't seem that different to me. If I'm looking at the right bike, the only Ultegra on the $1300 Immortal (what a goofy name) is the rear derailleur http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalpro_08.htm. 

So it looks like a question of whether you'd like to pay an extra $300 for a carbon frame. If it were me, I wouldn't want to pay the $300 difference because I don't think that for most of us frame material makes a huge difference in our cycling experience. Instead, as you will read over and over on this site, fit is the most important thing. 

So why not support your lbs, get fitted, buy the Rocky Mountain, and use the extra $300 to pick up whatever accessories you need.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Addendum: 

Have a look at the LeChamp SL. That bike has better spec than either of the two that you're considering, and it's offered at a great price. I had the same bike for two years, and it's a very nice frame. Plus the components are totally updgradable to a different frame at some point in the future.


----------



## sean o (Mar 20, 2008)

*thanks for advice to all who posted*

Thanks for the advice, I went with my shop, got a solo 30 in 60cm as I am 6-2 @ 215 lbs. I started road riding about 3 years ago as a way to get a quick ride in to stay in shape for the few mountain xc races I do every year. ( translation, I couldn't believe the speed at which the leg shavers were passing by me on the flats.) form the same shop I got an entry level raleigh grand sport 63cm and was hooked by the speed on the road. One trip to washington DC and one to Boston both with the NYPD Tour De Force group tourdeforce.org and I wanted to upgrade. I took the new RM solo out this morning for a 25 mile loop and it is what it is, light, stiff, seamed fast enough for me I felt like the same energy I used to put out to go 18-19 now keeps me at 21mph. Most impresive and again I am coming from a entry heavy steel bike, was the sprinting, just to see what it could do I dropped my weak hammer and achieved a personal best on the flat of 34, I could not believe it as the best I could do before was 28. I Solo comes with a hard but nice selle san marco seat that I have no complaints with. I think the road buzz is definitely deminished over the steel, and I should notice a difference on the longer rides. 

Thanks again and to bertrand your right I was seriously looking at the le champion, it had what I wanted and looked great in the silver, but I figured it would go with the solo, it was the lure of the full carbon that I was having trouble with.


----------

